# Fou T'Song RIP



## Handelian

The great Chinese pianist, Fou T'Song, has died aged 86. He had the sorrow of seeing his parents perish in Mao's brutal Cultural Revolution.


----------



## joen_cph

Not so well known, but he had a long recording career, and was a fine pianist.

I really enjoy his 2 CDs of Debussy's Preludes and Etudes, and quite often play them.

Mine is on the Diem label, but it could be this one
https://www.prestomusic.com/classic...ebussy-complete-preludes-and-etudes-for-piano

Sadly, I see that he died of the corona virus.


----------



## Rogerx

Roll of Honour


----------

